

Ask HN: What are the current, best, alternatives to Quicken? - jerrya

Quicken has grown ever more annoying but I haven't found a good, works well, reasonably priced (or OSS) replacement. What are the better alternatives to Quicken? (link goes to example of annoyance: http://i.imgur.com/m6g5qDJ.jpg)
======
jbrooksuk
I use Koku by FadingRed. I wish I was in the US though as UK banks don't seem
to support DirectConnect. <http://www.fadingred.com/koku>

------
boutcher
I switched to mint online. Not quite identical to Quicken, but both my wife
and I can access it where ever we are. Quicken always sucked at multiple
users.

------
evolve2k
<http://xero.com> \- Beautiful accounting software

------
andymoe
QuickBooks ;-)

